# 01 Beetle FDC transmission shifting hard 2-3 shift



## 01beetleturbo (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 2001 Volkswagen Beelte 1.8T with a 4 speed automatic transmission, code FDC. The transmission shifts hard on the 2-3 shift. The 1-2 and 3-4 are as smooth as can be. Can i put in a half quart of Lucas Transmission Fix with my next filter change?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 01 Beetle FDC transmission shifting hard 2-3 shift (01beetleturbo)*

I wouldn't put any additives in your tranny. These vw's are uber picky about the stuff you through in to them.
My suggestion would be to grab a vagcom setup and reset the TCU and do a Throttle Body alignment. 
I just did this on my 04 NBC with a 6 speed tip and it worked miracles for eliminating 2nd to 3rd slip and hard downshifting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 01 Beetle FDC transmission shifting hard 2-3 shift (sledge0001)*

since it is an 01 I would assume you are starting to rack up some miles. Although VW says the fluid is lifetime... it is not. I would recommend a trans fluid change coming up soon. You need a vag-com to due this as the trans needs to be between certain temps in order to fill the whole trans properly.


----------

